# This forum sure is quiet these days...



## axebiker (Aug 22, 2003)

Scary, huh? Litespeed's glory days have come & gone it seems.


----------



## Mersault (Jan 3, 2005)

axebiker said:


> Scary, huh? Litespeed's glory days have come & gone it seems.


no, maybe it's because they're well made and durable, we have nothing new to talk about.
my 2000 Tuscany is great I don't have any plans to replace her with another Litespeed any time soon.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Well Built? 

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=47042


----------



## Napfgeist (Jan 1, 2008)

Juanmoretime said:


> Well Built?
> 
> http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=47042


That thread is polemic. 



> I did spoke to lbs about a month ago and they said that Litespeed do not rush


If I have real interest in getting back my frame, I would push my dealer - he sold me that piece. Why to lament in Internet forums?.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Napfgeist said:


> That thread is polemic.
> 
> 
> 
> If I have real interest in getting back my frame, I would push my dealer - he sold me that piece. Why to lament in Internet forums?.


I don't disagree. Litespeed's failure rate is quite low. Everyone has failures. The link was posted as a tongue in cheek humorous thing.


----------



## pbird74 (Apr 4, 2007)

*Just bought a Works CR.....*

I just entered the world of Ti, and I don't plan on leaving soon. Tried to get a Merlin shirt...they're like chicken teeth. Love the bike, got to tour the factory last year. Nice folks down in Chattanooga.


----------



## 12x23 (Jan 28, 2004)

*weight weenie link....*

I just opened the link and my post in the WW thread and want to elaborate. I had two problems with a 2003 Vortex and Litespeed worked to resolve both to my satisfaction - to the extent they replaced the frame with a new 2005 Vortex. I was satisfied and confident enough in Litespeed quality that I bought a new Siena frame a year later.


----------



## The Flash (May 6, 2002)

I just got a new 2009 Litespeed Siena....very happy so far! I like it much more than than my Scott CR1 Pro....


----------



## tophat (Sep 9, 2008)

How do I post my question to all I am having trouble navigating this site
tophat


----------



## mesa rider (Jul 29, 2007)

*hmmmmm........*

.................summer is here, I'm busy riding. The snow will be here soon enough!!


----------



## mesa rider (Jul 29, 2007)

*The big question is...........*

...................Sienna......Pisgah.......Pisgah.......Sienna, .........whatever, just get out and ride!! :thumbsup:


----------



## carbon13 (Dec 23, 2007)

Mersault said:


> no, maybe it's because they're well made and durable, we have nothing new to talk about.
> my 2000 Tuscany is great I don't have any plans to replace her with another Litespeed any time soon.


This is exactly what l was going to say.


----------



## rgarner33 (Jul 23, 2008)

How about some photos???


----------



## Tweezak (Dec 6, 2008)

I think the quietness of this forum is because carbon is the darling frame material of the moment.

Another thing to consider...just look at the classifieds. How many carbon or Al bikes do you see for sale. Now, how many Ti? It speaks volumes that comparatively few people are parting with their Merlins - there simply is no reason to. Personally...I would really hesitate to buy a used carbon bike.

That said, I do see a lot of Merlin Extralights but relatively few other models on Ebay. Any idea why?


----------



## donmontalvo (Aug 30, 2006)

Juanmoretime said:


> I don't disagree. Litespeed's failure rate is quite low. Everyone has failures. The link was posted as a tongue in cheek humorous thing.


I'm a rough, heavy rider and my Litespeed Classic 1998 has been through hell. I've replaced the entire group (went from 8 speed DA to 10 speed DA), and used a 10x loupe to look for any cracks in all the joints. No problems what so ever.

Of all my friends who ride Litespeed, the only one who had a failure rode a Basso (rebranded, built by Litespeed). He had problems getting the frame replaced, probably because of the deal Basso/Litespeed had before Litespeed went out of (and back into) business

Don

--
Litespeed Classic 1998
Dura-Ace 10sp (7800)
FSA carbon handlebar/stem/seatpost
Reynolds Ouzo Pro full carbon fork
Brooks Swallow Ti saddle
Speedplay Zero Ti pedals
Neuvation M28 Aero 2
Vredestein Tricomp Pro (170psi)
Garmin Edge 705 (HR/Cad)


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

Or because most people who ride a high end bike also own a winter beater?


----------



## Tequila Joe (May 30, 2004)

Possibly, but I have to agree with Tweezak that carbon is currently the "it" material for building race frames.

I was in in the biggest LBS in my city last weekend. They have about 200, yes 200 bikes on thier showroom floor. A few years ago, they would have many Sevens, Merlins and Litespeeds on the floor. This year, guess how many Ti bikes? Only 4. A Litespeed Bella, Blade, CX and Icon. One of the owners said that the demand for Ti is quite minimal these days.

Ti is / has turned into a boutique material that only folks looking for a "grow old with bike" are intersted in. Carbon is todays choice material for race bikes. IMO.

T.J.


----------



## spastook (Nov 30, 2007)

Ti is / has turned into a boutique material that only folks looking for a "grow old with bike" are intersted in. Carbon is todays choice material for race bikes. IMO.

T.J.[/QUOTE]

That was my feeling 16 years ago when I bought my Merlin Mtn. Two years later I got a Litespeed road. I still ride the Merlin but after experiencing a Specialized Tarmac I went out a bought a Orbea Opal. If you want to grow old with your Ti bike, DON'T demo a carbon one. I swear that even on a short 30 second climb I'm 2 bike lengths ahead of where I would have been on my Litespeed. That feeling can be addictive.


----------



## Tequila Joe (May 30, 2004)

spastook said:


> That was my feeling 16 years ago when I bought my Merlin Mtn. Two years later I got a Litespeed road. I still ride the Merlin but after experiencing a Specialized Tarmac I went out a bought a Orbea Opal. If you want to grow old with your Ti bike, DON'T demo a carbon one. I swear that even on a short 30 second climb I'm 2 bike lengths ahead of where I would have been on my Litespeed. That feeling can be addictive.


I don't own a carbon bike... yet,  but I've ridden quite a few carbon frames that belong to fellow club members. A couple of those rides were metric centuries. I can't honestly say that carbon felt any faster / slower than my aluminun or Ti bike. Its more about the engine than anything. However, I do notice though that carbon was generally as laterally stiff as aluminum and compliant like Ti.

I think that folks that are looking for a "grow old with bike" are turing to Ti for its proven durability and resistance to corrosion. Now, this sparks the debate of carbons longevity and ability to take a hit that I will leave alone. However, longevity was part of the reason I chose my Ti bike and also the fact that I was lusting after one since the 80's. 

I figure that I can always get a carbon bike in the future. Carbon technology is still quite young in the bike industry in the grand scheme of things and amazing things should come of it in the near future. Ti as a frame material is fading fast and soon it''ll be sodifficult to find one at a decent price. IMO

T.J.


----------



## New_World_Man (Feb 12, 2007)

One thing is sure, Litespeed owners seem to hold on to their bikes. I have been in the hunt for a used Tuscany and in the last year only found 2, neither of which I won. I did recently pick up a used Ultimate and will be posting it in the Photo thread soon. 

FYI, I have no interest in carbon. I am not delicate when handling my bikes, and carbon seems to require careful handling.


----------



## spastook (Nov 30, 2007)

New_World_Man said:


> One thing is sure, Litespeed owners seem to hold on to their bikes. I have been in the hunt for a used Tuscany and in the last year only found 2, neither of which I won.
> 
> The Boston Craigslist forums had a couple of Litespeed Classics available a few months ago. One was a 55cm with 9 spd Record and the other a 57cm with Chorus. Both were under $1,000 asking price.


----------

